# Just a flats report...



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I put shots on 3 redfish with a single fly, a black and chartreuse shrimp type deal. No takers so looks like that fly will be in the box till winter. Lady fish were flying across the flat by the dozen like quick little bonefish, it was fun for a few minutes but I got over it after two tippets. Beautiful day to sling flies, water was super clear slight chop but when the sun and up there wasn't an issue with the clarity. The reds are not hard to spot when they come off that grass or ledge, the glow!! Maybe tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

